
Show HN: Abstracting APIs with ES2015 Proxy – promisifying Chrome and Node - slikts
https://github.com/slikts/promiseproxy
======
dr_win
Nice job! I like how lightweight it is.

I've recently built this wrapper for chrome apis for ClojureScript developers:
[https://github.com/binaryage/chromex](https://github.com/binaryage/chromex)

It converts callbacks to core.async channels (which is a popular clojurescript
async primitive) also it uses chromium sources to generate whole api-index as
clojure data structures and then uses macros to generate wrapping /
marshalling of API calls. That way I can also retain API versioning and warn
API clients when using wrong version / signatures.

~~~
slikts
I wasn't anywhere near as fancy and just collected the callback methods from
the Chrome docs with a snippet pasted in browser console.

